# Suburbs to live near fremantle???



## gatsby

Hi all, 

We are about to emigrate to oz and are looking for some feedback on suitable areas to live. Any assistance would be appreciated!
My wife is an Aussie from safety bay, WA but has been over here in Scotland for the last 6 years. We are a young couple with an 18 month old son, but we plan to have more kids in the next few years. We love the beach and would like to be close to nice parks etc. We also enjoy eating out and going to the pub occasionally! Ideally we'd like to be in Fremantle but realise that for our budget - 450,000 AUD - this is probably unrealistic for a 4 bed/2 bath place. We have been looking at Hamilton Hill and Hilton areas but don't want to go much further south than that. Any thoughts?
Thanks
Gatsby


----------



## chifin

Gatsby, if you're still hunting around for a house, you might try Beaconsfield, which might scrape in at your purchase budget and provide close to Fremantle, plus local schools... in a quiet established suburb. Quite a diverse price range in this area due to lots of knock-down-and-build-new-homes type of properties, so you need to dig around for the $450K's, but there are some there.
Good luck.


----------

